# Game Thread: Game #4: Sacramento Kings vs Detroit Pistons



## Lope31

<center>







*vs.*









*Sacramento Kings (0-2) vs. Detroit Pistons (3-0)*

*Tuesday, Nov. 8, 2005
Arco Arena
10:00 PM*

Probable Starters:





































Brad Miller l Shareef Abdur-Rahim l Peja Stojakovic l Bonzi Wells l Mike Bibby





































Ben Wallace l Rasheed Wallace l Tayshaun Prince l Richard Hamilton l Chauncey Billups

Pistons Roster 
Kings Roster


----------



## DetBNyce

First road game of an always fun, but short (this time), west coast road trip. Sacramento is 0-2 including a 20 points plus defeat to the Hornets, so there's obviously some problems going on there. I haven't seen them play this year, so I don't know what that problem is. I know they have Piston killer Bonzi Wells, but he'll be chasing Rip, who is on fire and is running like it too.

EDIT: Mike Bibby is only averaging 6.5 points, so I'm pretty sure that's a big reason they've been struggling.


----------



## Copper

I dont think theyll have a problem gettin up for us. I expect a tough run and gun game outta them.


----------



## ChrisWoj

The Kings have been struggling, but there is a reason I predicted this as the Pistons' first of three October losses: we're going out West Coast for the first time this season, and the Kings still can be a dangerous team on any given night. This game may be more of a test than people realize. Maybe I'll be eating crow at the end, but the Pistons may need to get up for this one... especially after a blowout win, they might come out soft and that would be very bad.

However, I am a huge fan of Tayshaun's continued development into a playmaker for the Pistons. He's developed to the point where I consider him the number two option in our offense, ahead of Chauncey Billups and Rasheed Wallace. Rasheed can concentrate on doing his thing down low and getting the points when they come to him, and Chauncey can concentrate on making plays and finding the open man... any offense where those are the third and fourth best options is a hell of an offense.

This team has me very excited right now, more so than last year coming off of the championship, honestly.


-Chris.


----------



## casebeck22

We are coming off a big win, they are coming off a big loss. I don't think we will get lazy but the Kings will be looking for a win. I expect a good game.


----------



## kamego

13-0


----------



## Peja Vu

Kings board game thread:wave:


----------



## ian

The Kings stink.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Thank you, Ian, for being oh so eloquent.


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

On a side note: Am I the only person that thinks that Peja Stojakovic looked a hell of a lot better with his hair buzzed? He looked dangerous. Now he just looks... like a middle aged white guy.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> On a side note: Am I the only person that thinks that Peja Stojakovic looked a hell of a lot better with his hair buzzed? He looked dangerous. Now he just looks... like a middle aged white guy.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


He wants that sleeper look.


----------



## casebeck22

keeping the tallys going in the win column tonight. 13-0 still looks good.


----------



## KingHandles

I am currently recovering from my 10,000 ucash loss for the Kings vs. Suns game. I just bet a few more K's for the Pistons to win this one. So for the first time in my life I find myself saying, Go Pistons.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Maurice Evans probably hasn't checked, but the two guys the Sacramento Kings decided to replace him with -- Kevin Martin and Francisco Garcia -- have combined to produce 20 points and six rebounds through three games.
> 
> Evans, who signed with the Pistons in August, has 25 points and nine rebounds in three games.
> 
> Not only will Evans celebrate his return to ARCO Arena tonight, he also will celebrate his 27th birthday.
> 
> "How about that for scheduling?" he said with a smile.


http://www.detnews.com/2005/pistons/0511/08/E05-375701.htm


----------



## kamego

Happy Birthday to MO!


----------



## ChrisWoj

Well, barring something unforeseen happening (which is likely considering my life lately!).. I'll be here with analysis throughout the night. Will CaseBeck be doing some good ol' fashioned commentary?


----------



## Lope31

Yea Casebeck will be captaining the PBP ship. I'm excited. Let's do this Roitdet Stonspi


----------



## Lope31

> Now comes the first big test.
> 
> The Pistons' 3-0 start is nice.
> 
> But they will play their next three games out West, starting tonight against the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> The Kings (1-2) haven't exactly bolted out of the gate, but the Pistons haven't won at Sacramento since 1996, and ARCO Arena, dubbed the loudest arena in the league, surely will be rocking for the Kings' home opener.


Free Press


----------



## casebeck22

Time to see what Big Nasty can do against the Pistons. And how Evans dos against the Kings.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Alright, good to hear CaseBeck will be on the ball tonight with the play-by-play. It frees me up to do some of the analysis I enjoy doing.


----------



## kamego

we need to win big tonight because i have close to 16k ucash on this one lol


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> we need to win big tonight because i have close to 16k ucash on this one lol


Don't worry, Sheed's got it.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Through Sacramento's first possession, they're looking very predictable. Miller just hit a great falling jumper from around the free-throw line, but every time they tried ball movement the Pistons were all over it.

The offense isn't looking too crisp thus far, lets see if we can tighten up the bolts.

And Ben with a bad move there... eek... 4-0... they're scaring me so far, but coming out flat was what I figured would happen. This game should be close and good by the end.


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons win the tip and Prince misses the first shot.

Tay tips out a Kings pass with seven on the shot clock. Miller shoots from 18 and hits.

Billups upcourt to Sheed who misses to Bonzi.

Wells to Miller to Bibby back to Miller who hits for two more on the win. 4-0 Kings.

Sheed misses the three, Pistons look flat. Peja goes in for two. 6-0 Kings.

Pistons looking flat. Timeout Pistons.


----------



## Nocioni

I'm following the courthside live


----------



## kamego

greatttttt


----------



## ChrisWoj

I think Rip's preseason ball movement work really is showing out there. Teams can't count on him putting it up every time. They scored those two on a lay by Sheed that would have, in past seasons, been a spot-up jumper attempt by Rip. I like that, it makes him far more dangerous. He'll be an all-star this year for the first time, he's overdue.

As I'm about to hit post, good up move by Rip to draw the foul. Down 10-4, but it should be a 4 point game in just a moment.


----------



## kamego

we can't afford to fall behind in the first quarter while on the road


----------



## P33r~

Shaky start, but the Pistons are picking it up.

Looks like Bibby has finally snapped out of scrub mode.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Very slow ball movement on that posession. I'm actually really surprised to see an illegal-defense off of that. Prince did little more than a headfake.


----------



## kamego

I bet to much ucash on this game to not have it on tv here lol


----------



## kamego

14-10 6 to go

Come on Pistons make me rich


----------



## ChrisWoj

That jumper is so accurate from Rip, he's on fire of late. Its rare that I see the net move on one of his shots. He's really trying to visibly take them on his shoulders right now, impressive sign of mental maturity from Rip, but we may get to see tonight if he has learned the next step: Where to stop trying to take it on your own shoulders.

Ben had an impressive dunk, and Tay with a great lay-in on the fastbreak as I typed... their work in the paint has been impressive. I'm glad to see them trying to work it inside.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

16-14 im glad we took a punch from the Kings and shook it off


----------



## ChrisWoj

Wow, Billups just did something Joey Harrington hasn't done in three years!

Toss that deep ball, baby!


----------



## casebeck22

Sheed turns and hits the turnaround. 9:30 to go in first. Wells hits the jumper. 8-2.

Billups to Rip to Sheed inside, contact no call but its in.

Nine to go in first, Peja misses inside. Ben boards to Billups who misses. Bibby misses layup, Peja tips it in.

Pistons not taking care of ball well. Billups to Tay to Ben to Billups to shoot and miss to Tay to Billups to Rip who shoots and misses but is fouled. Two shots coming. The Wells and Rip matchup is looking good thus far.

Rip misses the first, makes the second. 8:06 to go in first and its 10-5.

Bibby to Abdur to Bibby back to Miller back to Bibby to Miller who goes up with it and in. 

Billups to Tay, defensive three second. Billups to shoot the tech. He makes, Rip misses the jumper.

Bibby on the backcut for two. 14-6. Billups to Rip for two. Nice shot by Rip. 14-8.

Peja misses to Ben. Billups upcourt to Rip who misses but it is slammed home by Ben. 

Bibby to Miller and it is lost out of bounds off Pistons.

Piston steal and Tay ends up with two on the other end.

Wells misses three to Rip, Billups misses three.

Peja on the roll to Abdur and Bibby hits the jumper. Hamilton with a quick run for two.

16-14. Miller misses jumper.

Billups to Tay to Sheed vs Miller and its in for 2. 16 all.

Abdur blocked by Ben to Billups to Rip to Ben back to Rip for two in the lane. Timeout coming from the Kings. Pistons playing like Pistons!!


----------



## P33r~

Just like that we're up. Pretty scary how fast the Pistons can recover after that slow start, we can't have any mental lapses here.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Sacramento with the timeout. The Pistons defense has tightened up and they've realized that Rip has the hot hand. They're working it to him as much as possible, and in turn he's also working it around a bit. He has an assist already. And very important thus far we haven't seen a personal foul on Rasheed Wallace yet.

Really, I think he just needed to get into the rhythm of regular season defense. He was working too close to the opposition in the first three games and playing a little too physical, he looks like he's taken a half-step off the man he's guarding and he's just as effective with his length from that distance.


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Anybody catch what caused that techie?


----------



## kamego

P33r~ said:


> Just like that we're up. Pretty scary how fast the Pistons can recover after that slow start, we can't have any mental lapses here.


Flips got the system to fit the players that closes the gap quick.


----------



## casebeck22

19-16 Pistons.

Kings ball. Abdur faces up to Ben and makes it. Billups upcourt who backs up Bibby and he makes, nice move.

Miller misses the layup. Fastbreak for Pistons, Rip scores his ninth point in the first. Pistons running again, fouled and will shoot two. 23-18. 2:44 left in the first.


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> Sacramento with the timeout. The Pistons defense has tightened up and they've realized that Rip has the hot hand. They're working it to him as much as possible, and in turn he's also working it around a bit. He has an assist already. *And very important thus far we haven't seen a personal foul on Rasheed Wallace yet.*
> 
> Really, I think he just needed to get into the rhythm of regular season defense. He was working too close to the opposition in the first three games and playing a little too physical, he looks like he's taken a half-step off the man he's guarding and he's just as effective with his length from that distance.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


The Kings have 2 pretty good post players and if Sheed stays good, the Pistons will be in great shape.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chauncey Billups isolated there. That is something I don't think we would have ever seen with Larry Brown coaching. In a way it is refreshing, but on the other hand I hope we don't see it too much.

And again Sacramento looks very predictable, as they did off the first two possessions. Once Sacramento relaxes they are a dangerous team, but the Pistons can really key in on a very predictable offense as soon as the Kings start to sweat and rush things even slightly. I like that, it means that any rainstorms we cause will easily become monsoons... basically: any run we get is going to be big.

Sacramento relaxed = Scary.
Sacramento rushed = Mice.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> Flips got the system to fit the players that closes the gap quick.



Yes he does. The offense looks great, plus it has quick strike ability -- as seen with the quick comeback and lead.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Prince with a risky oop. Another play that we've seen a few times this year that I don't think we would have seen so much in the Larry Brown era.

The Kings fans have to be tearing their hair out over on the Sac board. The Pistons shots are falling without a ton of effort, and the Sacramento boys are turning the ball over way too much. The Kings' shooting percentage thus far has been a solid 47%, nothing terrible. But they're losing the ball on turnovers far too frequently and the Pistons are capitalizing on the odd-man breaks.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> Yes he does. The offense looks great, plus it has quick strike ability -- as seen with the quick comeback and lead.


Thats one of the big reasons I have been such a Flip guy since we got him. Our team just seems to have a system it can win with easier. Nothing looks as hard as it used to.


----------



## casebeck22

Sheed gets it knocked away by Bibby. 25-18 off the run. Tay gets another one. 27-18 Pistons.

Miller to Peja who misses Sheed taps it to Bibby to Wells who gets the runner.

Billups to Rip on the runner who makes it.

Abdur hits from 18. 29-22 Pistons. Last minute of first. Sheed turns it over.

Bibby off to Ben to Sheed who is fouled and will shoot two.

Evans is coming in. Sheed makes the first. Sheed makes the second.

Ben grabs the board to Arroyo who doesn't get it off. Pistons up 31-22.


----------



## DetBNyce

Rip will continue to have a good night. Bonzi is more of a physical defender rather than a guy who chases someone around, Bibby is too small, and Peja too slow. Kevin Martin may be able to keep up, but since when has that mattered??


----------



## Nocioni

Ben wallace 7 rebounds in the 1st quarter


----------



## ChrisWoj

Arroyo late with that last second shot, good. It means it doesn't go against his shooting percentage that he missed, haha.

Jason Hart is their backup. Not bad. I really consider Hart one of my favorite backup point men. He's not a starter by any means, but he's a very good and reliable backup out there. Or at least he has been from what I've seen in recent years, no clue how he's started out this season.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Just looked at the stats... only two Sacramento turnovers. Am I the only person that thinks it feels like at least five or so?


----------



## DetBNyce

It's refreshing to have a lead and have 3 bench guys on the floor who you know you can still extend the lead with.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> It's refreshing to have a lead and have 3 bench guys on the floor who you know you can still extend the lead with.


Mo needs to blow up on his birthday!


----------



## ChrisWoj

Mo looks nervous out there. He's moving well, playing hard, which is what we want out of him as a backup. But when he gets the ball in his hands he looks indecisive. In recent games he would have gone right back up with the ball off that board, but right there he looked to dish it out and then froze for a second before being forced to take a weak turning jumper.

-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

And that is what Tayshaun Prince does best... going to the baseline on the right side of the hoop. I don't see why teams don't guard his right side and let a mate cheat slightly to his left, prevent that baseline turn that he does so well. He has to have an 80 to 90 percent success rate going baseline on the right side.


----------



## DetBNyce

ChrisWoj said:


> Mo looks nervous out there. He's moving well, playing hard, which is what we want out of him as a backup. But when he gets the ball in his hands he looks indecisive. In recent games he would have gone right back up with the ball off that board, but right there he looked to dish it out and then froze for a second before being forced to take a weak turning jumper.
> 
> -Chris.



He'll probaly be over the shock of being back in Sac-town in a couple minutes. He should be fine.

Arroyo needs to get it together. Nevermind he just got subbed out.


----------



## casebeck22

Evans misses the shot. Abdur on Sheed for two. Pistons turnover.

Arroyo gets the foul, TEAM FIRST. Hart misses to Sheed.

31-24 Pistons. Tay scores on the post up.

Hart inside and misses to Dyess. Arroyo is called for the offensive foul on the break.

Sheed turns and scores. It is 35-27 Pistons with nine to go in the half. Martin hits from 20. Six point game.

Timeout.


----------



## kamego

Mo will get it together. He's Mo.

Arroyo has his nights but we can make due if he isn't playing well against the Kings.


----------



## DetBNyce

ChrisWoj said:


> And that is what Tayshaun Prince does best... going to the baseline on the right side of the hoop. I don't see why teams don't guard his right side and let a mate cheat slightly to his left, prevent that baseline turn that he does so well. He has to have an 80 to 90 percent success rate going baseline on the right side.



Their guarding against a natural lefty and you're forgetting that the running hook in the lane may be his best shot.


----------



## kamego

Any Darko action yet?


----------



## ChrisWoj

A jump ball off of an out of bounds play. Is that new? I don't know if I've seen the refs decide a .... holy crap, Office Space special edition comercial, mountain dew just came out my nose... Okay, back to the game... I've never really seen refs decide that like that. Usually it comes out to a conference.

Maybe I just never paid much attention before last season's end when I got started posting here at BBB.net.


-Chris.


----------



## DetBNyce

kamego said:


> Any Darko action yet?


nope. sheed is playing too well and like Woj said foul free.


----------



## ChrisWoj

CJ said:


> Their guarding against a natural lefty and you're forgetting that the running hook in the lane may be his best shot.


Good points. It just seems like I see him going baseline on that right side at least twice a game, maybe three or four times, and almost always putting it home with the easy lay-in. He's so smooth with it, and for some reason only last summer's Spurs seemed able to stop it.


----------



## DetBNyce

I'll take that matchup anyday. Skinner trying to post up Sheed..lol


----------



## ChrisWoj

I don't think Stojakovic is going to have a good game at all. Prince is just too good at guarding those spot-up shooters. He does that better than anything, it is quick players that he actually has trouble with. But shooters? He eats them alive. This is going to be ugly.

Billups already has a couple of turnovers. Most years I'd accept this few turnovers, but it looks like he'll actually double his turnover total for the season tonight. Still, that only would give him 6TOs through 4 games... damn impressive.


----------



## casebeck22

Tay looses it.

Peja misses. Tay running to Evans on the reverse. 37-29. Pistons looking solid.

Martin misses the lay in. Billups turnover. Martin to Skinner who gets a big swat by Sheed.

Billups, Sheed to Dyess who misses to Tay and its lost to Dyess who saves is to Evans who lays it in.

39-29 Pistons. Pistons playing very solid.


----------



## DetBNyce

Mo showing up right on time.


----------



## Nocioni

Bring back ben wallace


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> nope. sheed is playing too well and like Woj said foul free.


According to NBA.com's courtside live Amir, Acker, and Hunter are active. Darko isn't lol


----------



## DetBNyce

Nocioni said:


> Bring back ben wallace


He'll be back in for Sheed pretty soon. It'ss about time he came out and got a breather.


----------



## ChrisWoj

How the hell did that fall?

As for Darko... I saw him taking shots in the pregame shootaround, and he's out there on the bench, last I saw.


----------



## DetBNyce

Maurice Evans vs. Corliss Williamson has to be the intiguing matchup of the game at this point.


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> How the hell did that fall?
> 
> As for Darko... I saw him taking shots in the pregame shootaround, and he's out there on the bench, last I saw.


The NBAs website has been iffy all year so I wouldn't be suprised they have the wrong guys on the active roster in courtside live


----------



## ChrisWoj

Chauncey is starting to look like he's trying to play beyond himself. He hit that one out-of-control shot, I hope it didn't make him think that he can hit anything right now. Chaunc needs to keep moving it around instead of taking that jumper on the perimeter.


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Shoot. Shoot. Shoot. Shoot. No passing, c'mon boys...


----------



## DetBNyce

I'm not happy about our PG play right now. It's pretty shaky right now, both guys are forcing things. Chauncey with his shot and Arroyo with his tempo.


----------



## ChrisWoj

ChrisWoj said:


> Shoot. Shoot. Shoot. Shoot. No passing, c'mon boys...


(actually, I think Darko is the only one of them I can call 'boy)


----------



## DetBNyce

ChrisWoj said:


> Shoot. Shoot. Shoot. Shoot. No passing, c'mon boys...



Yea, Flip needs to take a TO and remind the guys of what they're supposed to be doing. Right now their just shooting the first shot available.


----------



## casebeck22

Corliss has it stonlen but Kings steal it back. Martin fouled hard by Mo.

Martin makes the first, makes the second.

Billups for two, miss.

Thomas boards to Bibby to Corliss. Bibby fouled by Rip, bad call though lol

Turnover Kings, Mo misses, Rip misses.

Bonzi Wells tripped up by Ben. His first, fourth team foul. Shooting.

41-33 Pistons. Four to go in half. Ben misses.

Bibby to Corliss who throws down a big dunk.


----------



## ChrisWoj

God how I miss big Corliss. I loved him as a Piston, and even when he's slamming on the D-E-T I love watching him out there on the floor, he's still a `Ston at heart.

The Pistons need to get that ball movement back, and I'm sure that that is exactly what Flip is going to be telling them.


-Chris.


----------



## casebeck22

ChrisWoj said:


> God how I miss big Corliss. I loved him as a Piston, and even when he's slamming on the D-E-T I love watching him out there on the floor, he's still a `Ston at heart.
> 
> The Pistons need to get that ball movement back, and I'm sure that that is exactly what Flip is going to be telling them.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


I'll stick with Dyess lol


----------



## kamego

Flip will take control of this one. I am just happy we are leading.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> I'll stick with Dyess lol


Yeah I take Dice over Corliss and Okur


----------



## ChrisWoj

McDonalds comercial... wow, I haven't had a burger since I withdrew from college in September. Man, there are some things you just don't realize you're missing when you're back living at home for the first time in years. Fast food is that thing for me.

A travel call on Rip out there, ouch. That was called on a move you usually see go by just fine too.

Corliss out there, looking strong... man, again: I wish he was still a Piston. No offense to Antonio McDyess, but I love Corliss out there.

Hey, look at that, a Sacramento Kings turnover turned into a score... we don't see that much. </sarcasm>


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

kamego said:


> Yeah I take Dice over Corliss and Okur


He's got a better outside game and length on Corliss, but Corliss has that physical inside game. Of course, Corliss was rendered unnecessary as soon as we got Rasheed Wallace. But if we didn't have Rasheed I would love to have Corliss back.

As for Okur... if he keeps playing like he has been with the Jazz... Damn. Wow.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

i was hoping to carry the 10 point lead into the half but it doesnt look like that will happen.


----------



## ChrisWoj

One thing I have noticed tonight, it seems that as soon as the Pistons' scoring slows down, they lock up tighter on D. Sacramento was scoring a lot easier last quarter, but so were the Pistons. But again, this goes with what I've been saying about pacing. When the Pistons are knocking down shots at a faster pace, the opposition gets more chances with the ball to score. When the Pistons are playing at a slower pace, as they are this quarter, the opposition is bogged down as well and our lead tends to be safe out there.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

52-45 at half I was hoping for more myself


----------



## casebeck22

Rip called for a TRAVEL???

Corliss hits for two more. Corliss trying to show off lol

Rip hits from 15. 43-37 Pistons.

Billups on the steal to make on the lay up.

Defensive three second call on Pistons.

Dyess fould Corliss. He misses the first, makes the second. Two minutes until the half. Dyess misses the jumper. Miller fouled.

Billups hits the three. Corliss to Thomas, misses.

Rip is fouled by Thomas.

Billups misses three, Rip misses three.

Miller scores, Rip runs for two.

Fast game lol

Bibby on the run, scores.

Billups to Evans for three.

Bibby misses, to Ben to Evans who misses the three. End of half.

52-45 Pistons.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Good first half. Overall, they could have done a better job offensively, and they got a little bit selfish. But at this rate we see them winning 104-90... which shows that when you look at the BIG PICTURE of it all they're still scoring at a great rate despite the inconsistency out there on the floor, and the defense has held up just fine in forcing the Kings into shots they don't like and pushing them into turnover repeatedly.


-Chris.


----------



## P33r~

We're still shooting .512%, despite that little stint of selfishness. And we're killing them on the boards, but that's to be expected.


----------



## kamego

I predicate we win if we shoot .512 in the 2nd half lol


----------



## ChrisWoj

PREDICATE: To proclaim or assert; declare.

I think you meant predict... and I think that that is the first time I've seen a typo actually work out well.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

I declared we would win. That's nothing new from me  13-0 here we come


----------



## ChrisWoj

Nice turning jumper from Tayshaun. That gives him eight points on the night. I think he'll finish out with about 16. He has operated tonight as a third and even fourth option tonight, but for the most part I think he's developing nicely into our second option after Rip. I like the way we're going with his development (I have for the past few years, of course). I don't think he'll ever overtake Rip as an option, but that three right there shows that he's going to come close with that ugly yet beautiful form of his.


-Chris.


----------



## Nocioni

Bonzi wells detroit killer


----------



## ChrisWoj

Prince's lay attempt pops out, but he's getting to the line now with an opportunity to jump his point total to 13... that'd give him seven this quarter ALREADY after only having six in the first half. But what has been great is the way he's defended Peja. The FSNDet announcers just brought up what I'm getting at... Peja's having a ton of trouble with Tayshaun's length out there on the perimeter, he simply can't shoot over Prince.


-Chris.


----------



## thrillhouse

just turned it on, i like what i see in the score. who is playing well?


----------



## kamego

Nocioni said:


> Bonzi wells detroit killer


Hes still mad we traded him


----------



## ChrisWoj

kamego said:


> I declared we would win. That's nothing new from me  13-0 here we come


I didn't realize Sacramento would be this bad. We haven't played a necessarily consistent game, and we could be playing better than we are. Sacramento in recent years would be right with us at this point in the game. If I had known they were this bad and this shallow I would have predicted an 11-2 month instead of a 10-3 month.


-Chris.


----------



## casebeck22

54-47 Pistons. Peja misses.

Billups upcourt and Rip misses.

Bibby to Abdur who hits from 16.

Fast game lol

Ben on the jam to make it 59-51. Sheed boards, up to Tay who misses but is fouled on the layup.

Bibby turns it over to Tay to Billups to Ben to Rip who lays it up, easy. 

Abdur throws it down on the run. 63-55 Pistons.

Sheed to Tay for three who hits it. He has 16 tonight.

Kings hit, Billups misses. Wells on the run for two.

66-59 Pistons with just under 6:15 to go in the third.


----------



## kamego

What two teams could beat us in the first 13 games? 

Detroit and Detroit


----------



## ChrisWoj

thrillhouse said:


> just turned it on, i like what i see in the score. who is playing well?


Billups has been distributing well, though turning it over more than in recent games.
Rip was selfish for a little while, but overall he's playing good ball and shooting well.
Prince has come alive after distributing a little bit more early, he's scored 10 this quarter thus far.
Ben is his usual solid self.
Rasheed is staying out of foul trouble.

The bench has been okay, with Mo Evans as the real noticable plus so far.


-Chris.


----------



## casebeck22

Where Is Darko??


----------



## ChrisWoj

kamego said:


> What two teams could beat us in the first 13 games?
> 
> Detroit and Detroit


I didn't predict anybody would beat us because they were better teams. I predicted teams would beat us because of circumstances. I chose both 'first games' on our two west coast trips, and the Nets game after a long four day layoff. Tonight the Pistons played rusty early, and the Sacramento teams of earlier years would have eaten that up and would be right with us right now... that's why I predicted this as a loss.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

casebeck22 said:


> Where Is Darko??


All Star Game warming up :biggrin:


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> I didn't predict anybody would beat us because they were better teams. I predicted teams would beat us because of circumstances. I chose both 'first games' on our two west coast trips, and the Nets game after a long four day layoff. Tonight the Pistons played rusty early, and the Sacramento teams of earlier years would have eaten that up and would be right with us right now... that's why I predicted this as a loss.
> 
> 
> -Chris.



Just giving you a hard time. I trust in Flip to win them all.


----------



## kamego

70-63 go Pistons


----------



## ChrisWoj

casebeck22 said:


> Where Is Darko??


Un-needed right now... Rasheed isn't in any foul trouble, neither is Ben. Only one foul each. McDyess only has one as well. In a close game, we need those three if we can put them out there.

Darko may get a few minutes, but I can't see him getting in tonight much.

Meanwhile, Sacramenton has tied it up in terms of points in the paint, we were up 32-24 just a bit ago, now its 34-34 and they're back within five. The Pistons need to shut them down in the paint.

Maybe we do need a little bit of Darko, with his length he could play Brad Miller's face-up game very well and get a few momentum turning blocks... much in the way Prince plays against a SF shooter like Stojakovic.


-Chris.


----------



## Nocioni

their getting close


----------



## casebeck22

Bibby off the screen from Miller, good.

Billups to Tay to Ben. Travel.

Peja inside for two. 68-63 Pistons.

Billups to Rip who misses the layup. Bibby to Miller who misses. Billups boards and is fouled.

Billups up and in on the run. He has 16.

Miller to Peja who misses to Billups.

Pistons looking to to run to Rip vs Bibby to Prince for threeeeee!!

Prince has 21 points.

Timeout. Wow.


----------



## ChrisWoj

kamego said:


> Just giving you a hard time. I trust in Flip to win them all.


In Prince I trust. I've been calling him the King of Detroit for two years, baby!

21 on the night, he is definitely the hot hand with 15 points in the 3rd quarter, insane how alive he is right now! And all that right on the heels of my posts calling him our number two option after Rip, damn straight... that boy ain't going to make a liar out of me!


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

I love what Prince's hot hand has done to them. They're looking at him and he's using that to find open men inside, this time Ben for his second assist of the game. And Prince with another jumper on the fastbreak... day-umn. 9/10 on the night, nine in a row...

In the words of Midway's classic NBA JAM... HE'S ON FIRE!!!


-Chris.


----------



## P33r~

Who'd have thunk we'd shoot better in the second half than the first? .545%, but the Kings aren't shooting bad either.
I love how every time the Kings get close to eating away our lead, we just regroup and widen the buffer again to 10+ points.


----------



## DetBNyce

Tay is a beast right now. Rip needs to learn when his shot is not falling to pass, I'm pretty sure he'll be getting it more as the game wears on.


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> In Prince I trust. I've been calling him the King of Detroit for two years, baby!
> 
> 21 on the night, he is definitely the hot hand with 15 points in the 3rd quarter, insane how alive he is right now! And all that right on the heels of my posts calling him our number two option after Rip, damn straight... that boy ain't going to make a liar out of me!
> 
> 
> -Chris.


We didn't pay him for nothing :biggrin: Team MVP last year for a reason


----------



## kamego

P33r~ said:


> Who'd have thunk we'd shoot better in the second half than the first? .545%, but the Kings aren't shooting bad either.
> I love how every time the Kings get close to eating away our lead, we just regroup and widen the buffer again to 10+ points.


Flip needs to start singing game over


----------



## ChrisWoj

Make it ten. I don't know what else to say, he's just putting on a clinic on the offensive end and on the defensive end he's stopping Peja Stojakovic, 4/11 from the field for the man Flip Saunders calls the best shooter in the world. If that doesn't say a lot about Prince's defense... I don't know what does.

That kid is worth every cent his contract is paying him.


-Chris.


----------



## Nocioni

10/11 what percentage is this


----------



## kamego

81 before the 4th quarter? Someone call the Fire department


----------



## kamego

Nocioni said:


> 10/11 what percentage is this


90.9%


----------



## casebeck22

Pistons have 22 assists on the night.

Tay is on fireeee. 23 points off that last runner.

77-63 and all the sudden the Pistons up big.

77-65 Pistons off Abdur jumper.

Rip on the drive, blocked. Miller boards.

Rip fouls.

Tay has hit his last nine shots.

Bibby to miss to Ben to Rip to Arroyo who came in for Billups.

Tay on the turn for two. 25 points.

Abdur misses to Dyess who is in for Sheed. Arroyo to Ripto Dyess who misses but it is out of bound off Kings and here comes Evans for Tayy.

Dyess hits from two. Nice shot.

Bibby upcourt on the drive and is fouled by Arroyo with six seconds left in the third. Bad foul by Arroyo.

81-67 Pistons. End of third. Tay is the only one on the court though.


----------



## ChrisWoj

CJ said:


> Tay is a beast right now. Rip needs to learn when his shot is not falling to pass, I'm pretty sure he'll be getting it more as the game wears on.


7/15 on the night, he's just been human tonight. For a jump-shooter, 46.6% from the field is a damn good percentage. He's playing just fine, he's been forcing it a little bit, but for the most part he's been just fine out there.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

13-0 what?


----------



## P33r~

What a way to end the period!  Prince is God.


----------



## casebeck22

kamego said:


> 90.9%


Kamego is a genious.


----------



## kamego

Dice 15 minutes Mo 13 Arroyo 6

Not much action from the bench tonight. Hopefully they see some minutes in the 4th


----------



## ChrisWoj

casebeck22 said:


> Kamego is a genious.


Kamego knows how to use the calculator app  hehe


----------



## casebeck22

They are fire department is sprayin Tay down with water on the bench. He is on F-I-R-E!!!


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> Kamego knows how to use the calculator app  hehe


10/11 isn't hard math lol


----------



## ChrisWoj

Way to go Rip, moving the ball inside hard and not letting the Kings defense get set. Drawing the foul, too bad he missed the free throw out there... but a nice 16 point lead right now and the ball, I think I can handle that in the fourth quarter.

Arroryo with a nice job finding a man. Rip doing a GREAT JOB early in the quarter drawing the fouls in the paint, very intelligent way to get those points when he isn't shooting well from the field.


-Chris.


----------



## DetBNyce

ChrisWoj said:


> 7/15 on the night, he's just been human tonight. For a jump-shooter, 46.6% from the field is a damn good percentage. He's playing just fine, he's been forcing it a little bit, but for the most part he's been just fine out there.
> 
> 
> -Chris.



I meant he was forcing it, Just a lot going on right now on my computer. But he does need to settle down just a little. But everything's working out fine right now, we're up 18.


----------



## ChrisWoj

kamego said:


> 10/11 isn't hard math lol


I'm a novelist, not a mathemetician


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> I meant he was forcing it, Just a lot going on right now on my computer. But he does need to settle down just a little. But everything's working out fine right now, we're up 18.


We can't complain about being up 18 at SACO lol


----------



## casebeck22

85-67 Pistons. Martin misses but a foul on Evans.

Offensive foul on Wells.

Arroyo, Mo, Dyess, Rip, and Ben in for the Pistons right now.

Rip hits, now with 21. Pistons now up 20.

Kings t.o. Ben fouled on the run.

Pistons have taken the croud out of the game.

Timeout 9:49 to go.


----------



## ChrisWoj

CJ said:


> I meant he was forcing it, Just a lot going on right now on my computer. But he does need to settle down just a little. But everything's working out fine right now, we're up 18.


Alright, I didn't mean to try to rag on you or anything. Just pointing out that despite some pushing, he looked fine. And on that turnaround right there he looked outright smooth... he's definitely getting into it at the moment... I love the way things are going at the moment. Although I'm wondering how long we're going to have to suck up to Kamego when he ends up right about us going 13-0 at the end of the month


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't know what to say... this isn't the normal Sacramento team, but this a going to be a great victory no matter what. This team looks to be on it's way to some big, big things. MAybe even a 13-0 start. :wink:


----------



## DetBNyce

ChrisWoj said:


> Alright, I didn't mean to try to rag on you or anything. Just pointing out that despite some pushing, he looked fine. And on that turnaround right there he looked outright smooth... he's definitely getting into it at the moment... I love the way things are going at the moment.





> Although I'm wondering how long we're going to have to suck up to Kamego when he ends up right about us going 13-0 at the end of the month



I think he and caseback will be fine with splitting my points the rest of the season.


----------



## ChrisWoj

The announcers just did the math for me, I was checking out Ben's percentage from the line as they brought it up as he has been looking solid on the extra shots. The number that came it came out to? 66.7% from the line. I like that, it really adds an element of danger to his game inside as teams may not be able to foul him like they used to. Previously, a foul was an easy out, especially for backups guarding him that didn't have to worry about foul trouble.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> I don't know what to say... this isn't the normal Sacramento team, but this a going to be a great victory no matter what. This team looks to be on it's way to some big, big things. *MAybe even a 13-0 start.* :wink:


As a wise man on VH1 says....
Yeahhhhhhhh Boyyyyyyyyyyyy!


----------



## ChrisWoj

CJ said:


> I don't know what to say... this isn't the normal Sacramento team, but this a going to be a great victory no matter what. This team looks to be on it's way to some big, big things. MAybe even a 13-0 start. :wink:


Looking at their record... Sacramento fans may have to worry that this IS the normal Sacramento team.They just don't look deep enough to compete out there. If a starter or two goes cold, they don't have any element of danger... and with a team that shoots more, they're more likely to go cold than, say, last year's Phoenix team which worked a lot more inside.


----------



## kamego

CJ said:


> I think he and caseback will be fine with splitting my points the rest of the season.


Kamego's 30.7% of the way to 13-0 so get ready. He is only gonna get louder


----------



## ChrisWoj

Today's trivia... 

The question: Who is 12/17 (70.6%) from the line on the season?


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> Today's trivia...
> 
> The question: Who is 12/17 (70.6%) from the line on the season?


70 percent would have to be Ben


----------



## casebeck22

88-67 Pistons.

Sac has not scored yet this quarter. 

Arroyo takes it but Rip gets the loose ball foul.

Loose ball foul on Rip again.

Tay comes back in for Rip.

Bibby misses to Miller back to Bibby, Ben block, Dice board.

Arroyo to Dyess for two.

90-67 Pistons. 

Peja misses layup.

Arroyo to Ben who is fouled on the dunk but misses the dunk.

Ben makes the first free throw, and the second. Three of four tonight.

Billups back in. 92-67 Pistons.

Kings T.O.

Mo misses, Bibby fires and hits. 92-69.

Billups to Ben to Tay who misses Bibby on the run who is embarassed by Tay on the runner. Wow what a block.

92-69 Pistons.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Quote of the Day: "TAYSHAUN REGGIE MILLERED IT!"

I have to say, that is the best new phrase I've heard in a while... every time Tay stops a certain fast break score... he Reggie Millered it! Wow... way to pick it up after the missed jumper.


-Chris.


----------



## Nocioni

Darko Time


----------



## casebeck22

5 minutes to go. Another timeout.


----------



## kamego

Nocioni said:


> Darko Time


Only one way to cap tonight...A Darko 3 pointer....


----------



## ChrisWoj

Darko is indeed out on the floor now... good to see him, he'll likely be out there until the end of the night at this point. I want to see him guarding Brad Miller, really. I sincerely think that his length could cause huge trouble for Miller's face-up game in the same way Prince causes problems for jump-shooting smalls like Peja.


-Chris.


----------



## DetBNyce

At the 3:30 minute mark I hope we can get the starters out and have the bench guys take over. I'd prefer now, but I can see why Flip woul dbe just a little cautious.

Darko, Maxiell, Delfino, Arroyo, and Evans.


----------



## DetBNyce

Even better. Flip didn't wait.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Delfino/Arroyo back court. Mo out there at the three. Darko/Dice as the front court tandem.

We're getting a good look now at those backups in garbage time, lets see who picks up their game and gets hot in the final 4:45 tonight and leaves a good taste in Flip's mouth.

Evans with a three... looks like him. Go Birthday boy!


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> Darko is indeed out on the floor now... good to see him, he'll likely be out there until the end of the night at this point. I want to see him guarding Brad Miller, really. I sincerely think that his length could cause huge trouble for Miller's face-up game in the same way Prince causes problems for jump-shooting smalls like Peja.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


Darko can defend just about anyone at this point. The question is can he score with brad Miller on him tonight.


----------



## ChrisWoj

Am I the only person that thinks it looks like Darko was about to get rejected by the rim if he hadn't been fouled on the dunk attempt?


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> Am I the only person that thinks it looks like Darko was about to get rejected by the rim if he hadn't been fouled on the dunk attempt?


No the power of Darko would have forced the rim to move and then fallen off.


----------



## casebeck22

92-74.

Sorry guys I am with the starters on the bench. Pistons are going to win, what more do you want from me??

lol 3 minutes left. C ya.


----------



## kamego

Slacker


----------



## DetBNyce

That dunk right there makes this the perfect night.


----------



## ChrisWoj

kamego said:


> Darko can defend just about anyone at this point. The question is can he score with brad Miller on him tonight.


No, he's still too lanky to guard some of the more muscular guys out there. He towers over most smaller and more physical big men underneath, and would hold his own easily against most muscular 6'10 and under bigs. But the top notch guys with height (Yao, Duncan, Shaq, Garnett... even Gasol) would really give him trouble, all of them are stronger than he is at this point and don't hold as much of a disadvantage against his 7'8 wingspan.


-Chris.


----------



## kamego

Darko has 2 made free throws and a assist already


----------



## kamego

ChrisWoj said:


> No, he's still too lanky to guard some of the more muscular guys out there. He towers over most smaller and more physical big men underneath, and would hold his own easily against most muscular 6'10 and under bigs. But the top notch guys with height (Yao, Duncan, Shaq, Garnett... even Gasol) would really give him trouble, all of them are stronger than he is at this point and don't hold as much of a disadvantage against his 7'8 wingspan.
> 
> 
> -Chris.


I want to see him and Yao go at it. A pissed off Darko could take him


----------



## kamego

Peja 9 Mo 12

WooT


----------



## ChrisWoj

Maxiell showing a great physical presence underneath, as per the norm. I love this kid, he's going to be a Piston for a long time. With all honesty, I see him as our 1st big off the bench behind Ben/Darko or Ben/Sheed starting (depending on whether or not Darko develops into a star) and eventually becoming a star in much the way Ben is when Ben inevitably retires.

Great game, great job by the Pistons... proving me right as they came out slow, but Sacramento just wasn't what I expected... at all.


-Chris.


----------



## ChrisWoj

lmao... the site won't let me rep CaseBeck or Kamego... I rep you guys too much apparently!


----------



## ian

I told y'all


----------



## md6655321

Thank god for NBA TV and Comcast's free league pass for week one. Stuck out in Philly I've been able to watch three of the four games, only missing the other because of work. I even got to hear some Blaha!

I think them Pistons sure do play nice basketball. Id like to see them against some top shelf opponents though.


----------



## piston fan 510

Hello all. This is my first post.

I was at the game tonight and being one of the only Pistons fan there was certainly a wierd feeling. I went with my girlfriend who is a Kings fan and it was great to finally see the Pistons in person. Some comments I found hilarious that were made by some Kings fan behing me include:

"With a name like Chauncey, he deserves to make a few shots....I bet he got made fun of a lot when he was younger..."

"This is the worse Kings game I have ever been to and I have been to a lot..."

And everytime that Mo Evans scored, a King fan in front of me kept saying sarcastically, "I'm glad we didn't resign him!"

Although they started slow tonight, I really think the Pistons showed why they are one of the top 3 teams in the NBA. Go Pistons!


----------



## casebeck22

piston fan 510 said:


> Hello all. This is my first post.
> 
> I was at the game tonight and being one of the only Pistons fan there was certainly a wierd feeling. I went with my girlfriend who is a Kings fan and it was great to finally see the Pistons in person. Some comments I found hilarious that were made by some Kings fan behing me include:
> 
> "With a name like Chauncey, he deserves to make a few shots....I bet he got made fun of a lot when he was younger..."
> 
> "This is the worse Kings game I have ever been to and I have been to a lot..."
> 
> And everytime that Mo Evans scored, a King fan in front of me kept saying sarcastically, "I'm glad we didn't resign him!"
> 
> Although they started slow tonight, I really think the Pistons showed why they are one of the top 3 teams in the NBA. Go Pistons!


Welcome! :cheers:


----------



## kamego

piston fan 510 said:


> Hello all. This is my first post.
> 
> I was at the game tonight and being one of the only Pistons fan there was certainly a wierd feeling. I went with my girlfriend who is a Kings fan and it was great to finally see the Pistons in person. Some comments I found hilarious that were made by some Kings fan behing me include:
> 
> "With a name like Chauncey, he deserves to make a few shots....I bet he got made fun of a lot when he was younger..."
> 
> "This is the worse Kings game I have ever been to and I have been to a lot..."
> 
> And everytime that Mo Evans scored, a King fan in front of me kept saying sarcastically, "I'm glad we didn't resign him!"
> 
> Although they started slow tonight, I really think the Pistons showed why they are one of the top 3 teams in the NBA. Go Pistons!


Welcome aboard! Now let me just correct you and say we are the best team in the East and will soon be the best ever.


----------



## ChrisWoj

piston fan 510 said:


> Hello all. This is my first post.
> 
> I was at the game tonight and being one of the only Pistons fan there was certainly a wierd feeling. I went with my girlfriend who is a Kings fan and it was great to finally see the Pistons in person. Some comments I found hilarious that were made by some Kings fan behing me include:
> 
> "With a name like Chauncey, he deserves to make a few shots....I bet he got made fun of a lot when he was younger..."
> 
> "This is the worse Kings game I have ever been to and I have been to a lot..."
> 
> And everytime that Mo Evans scored, a King fan in front of me kept saying sarcastically, "I'm glad we didn't resign him!"
> 
> Although they started slow tonight, I really think the Pistons showed why they are one of the top 3 teams in the NBA. Go Pistons!


Welcome to the site, glad to see a new fan aboard. As you're on the West Coast, keep in mind that during all games we try to set up a running commentary and play-by-play in the game thread... if you want to be kept up-to-date with analysis in addition to the running box scores sites like Yahoo/ESPN/SportsLine have... just check out and refresh or post in the games thread. It is generally a good time.


-Chris.


----------



## Copper

piston fan 510 said:


> Hello all. This is my first post.
> 
> I was at the game tonight and being one of the only Pistons fan there was certainly a wierd feeling. I went with my girlfriend who is a Kings fan and it was great to finally see the Pistons in person. Some comments I found hilarious that were made by some Kings fan behing me include:
> 
> "With a name like Chauncey, he deserves to make a few shots....I bet he got made fun of a lot when he was younger..."
> 
> "This is the worse Kings game I have ever been to and I have been to a lot..."
> 
> And everytime that Mo Evans scored, a King fan in front of me kept saying sarcastically, "I'm glad we didn't resign him!"
> 
> Although they started slow tonight, I really think the Pistons showed why they are one of the top 3 teams in the NBA. Go Pistons!


 Welcome aboard and glad to see a new face...(kinda gettin tired of the same ugly mugs around here.. :angel: )


----------

